# Openoffice 4 install on FreeBSD 12 Fails Fast on Make



## Basil_Fawlty (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello, I'm running on a fresh install of FreeBSD 12, with FAMP installed and the general 1st 10 things you do to a fresh install, as well as the latest gnome desktop. Until now, everything has gone quite smoothly. 
Now I'm installed Openoffice 4, and the first command line string I give it, and it fails, and I'm not sure why and can't find anyting specific to trouble shoot around it.
I provide from here:





						FreshPorts -- editors/openoffice-4: Integrated wordprocessor/dbase/spreadsheet/drawing/chart/browser
					

Apache OpenOffice is an Open Source, community-developed, multi-platform office productivity suite. It includes the key desktop applications, such as a word processor, spreadsheet, presentation manager, and drawing program, with a user interface and feature set similar to other office suites...




					www.freshports.org
				



this command looged in as root:
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/ && make install clean

This is the result:
===>  License APACHE20 ADOBE BSD3CLAUSE BSD4CLAUSE BSL ICU MIT MPL10  MPL11 PSFL TWAIN W3C accepted by the user
===>   apache-openoffice-4.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
OPTIONS:

You can select the language for OOo by making it with:
make LOCALIZED_LANG=xx
while xx can be one of the following
af ar as-IN be-BY bg br bn bn-BD bn-IN bs ca cs cy da
de dz el en-GB en-US en-ZA eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl
gu-IN he hi-IN hr hu it ja ka km kn ko ku lo lt lv mk
ms ml-IN mr-IN ne nb nl nn nr ns oc or-IN pa-IN pl pt
pt-BR ru rw sk sl sh sr ss st sv sw sw-TZ te-IN ti-ER
ta-IN th tn tr ts tg ur-IN uk uz ve vi xh zh-CN zh-TW
zu
Current setting: en-US

NOTICE:

To build OOo, you should have a lot
of free diskspace (~ 11GB) and memory (~ 2GB).
If you want SDK and/or solver, please type make sdk and/or make solver
=> openoffice/unowinreg.dll is not in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/distinfo is out of date, or
=> openoffice/unowinreg.dll is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
--
end of results

Looking for some trouble shooting tips, new to FreeBSD, not new to Unix/Linux, been a while on some of this stuff.
Thank you,
Basil Fawlty


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello Basil Fawlty

Did you update your Ports Collection? portsnap(8)

Building Open Office from source will take a lot of time. Before you build it use `make config-recursive` to config all depending ports.

edit:
make sure that you install graphics/mesa-libs before the build.


----------



## Basil_Fawlty (Mar 30, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> Hello Basil Fawlty
> 
> Did you update your Ports Collection? portsnap(8)
> 
> ...



I had not doen that, so I did, and after stepping through all that, it installed, I rebooted, I opeend each of the new OppenOffice apps,no issues. Then I insalled Firefox. I rebooted, I toyed around with other things, and then I checked to open one of the OpenOffice apps, and there is no trace of any of the OpenOffice installed products on my VM, not one, can;t be found anywhere. Gotta says, that's a little bizarre. Any thoughts as to why Apache OpenOffice would disappear after successfully installing and being opened up?


----------



## Basil_Fawlty (Mar 30, 2019)

Basil_Fawlty said:


> I had not doen that, so I did, and after stepping through all that, it installed, I rebooted, I opeend each of the new OppenOffice apps,no issues. Then I insalled Firefox. I rebooted, I toyed around with other things, and then I checked to open one of the OpenOffice apps, and there is no trace of any of the OpenOffice installed products on my VM, not one, can;t be found anywhere. Gotta says, that's a little bizarre. Any thoughts as to why Apache OpenOffice would disappear after successfully installing and being opened up?



I need to add, after two hours, and getting it all in and working, I'm running on gnone desktop, and was able to see and open each of the OpenOffice apps through the gnome GUI. I also tried at the command line to open an OO app, as well root and local account, it was a no go, it's like I never installed anything.


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 30, 2019)

Are you mixing ports with packages?


----------



## Basil_Fawlty (Mar 31, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> Are you mixing ports with packages?


I reinstalled the pkg, and it thre, survived the reboot, and all seems to be well again. So I guess I crossed up ports and pkg's. Thank you for the help


----------



## Basil_Fawlty (Apr 2, 2019)

Basil_Fawlty said:


> I reinstalled the pkg, and it thre, survived the reboot, and all seems to be well again. So I guess I crossed up ports and pkg's. Thank you for the help



This is getting super old fast. I have installed loads of sofware now, and today I installed FreeCAD, and rebooted, and now ALL of the items I have installed over the last few days are GONE, again. Seems if I install something with ports, ok, then with pkg, ok, but someting kills something else and I'm unware of it doing this, I'm ata compelte and utter loss as to why this is happening.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2019)

Packages being installed, upgraded or deleted are logged in /var/log/messages. Packages don't disappear on their own.


----------



## Basil_Fawlty (Apr 2, 2019)

Wozzeck.Live said:


> I would advise you to drop Open Office and prefer Libreoffice.
> The OpenOffice port is badly maintained, there are often building issues... internationalization is not working well, this is absolutely inacceptable for such kind of tool.
> Impossible to have a decent translated interface which is mixing english / french (in my case)
> As a comparison, Libreoffice is far better maintained, internationalization is very good and easily done through a special addional language port. This port encounters far less build issues. Moreover, Libreoffice supports several interface languages, at the same time... for OpenOffice you must build a special target in the specified language. So you can really deploy Libreoffice in an international organization, for Openoffice... this is a bad joke (no other solution than switching to Linux).
> ...



I don't mind switching to LibreOffice, but you said port. I'm having a real time right now with apparently mixing ports and pkgs, and trying to find out if I should either pick one method and stick with it, like use pkg, and nothing else. So can I install it with pkg and be ok? Also, if I used ports, it seems that I'm to unmount something? I though it was as straight forward as what I'm seeing online, a few lines of code on the command line to get the port in, but maybe not, and thats why all my installs after a reboot all disappear.


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 2, 2019)

Your installs can't disappear after a reboot. Your option is to build everything using ports or not use ports at all and use only pkg if you are not require some specific program options.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2019)

Basil_Fawlty said:


> Also, if I used ports, it seems that I'm to unmount something?


I'm wondering where you got that from? Unmount what?


----------

